# Any Havanese owners in N. NJ willing to help me test my allergies?



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am not sure if I am allergic to the Havananse breed. Is anyone willing to allow me to visit to see if I am allergic? I am in Northern NJ. Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

There are a lot of folks in your area. I hope they chime in!


----------



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks! me too! I did find some families who have havanese that I can visit locally. Hopefully I won't be allergic. Then the task of finding a breeder begins....


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I live in Parsippany and you're welcome to meet mine if you live in this area 

Eta: I see you already found someone, good luck!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

melina0321 said:


> Thanks! me too! I did find some families who have havanese that I can visit locally. Hopefully I won't be allergic. Then the task of finding a breeder begins....


If your allergic once, don't assume it's the dog. Try someplace else. I have allergies too (am allergic to most breeds, including poodles) and I'm not allergic to Kodi AT ALL. BUT... I've CAUSED myself to be allergic to him a few times by using grooming products on him that bothered my allergies. So if you react, it MIGHT be the dog, but it could also be whatever the dog was washed or groomed with.

Also make sure there are no other cats or dogs that you might be allergic to in the house with the Havanese, as these might confuse the issue. Good luck! I am SO happy I found this breed!!!


----------



## melina0321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am in Hillsborough, and would be happy for you to come visit my pack!


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

I live in Montville - let me know if you would like to meet Archie and me!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I are in Edgewater if that helps, where are you?

I am wondering if you could exhibit no allergies and then suddenly have them once pup arrives.
We had a family here who child went allergic to the hav pup after a week. (All worked out he was easily re-homed).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> Henry and I are in Edgewater if that helps, where are you?
> 
> I am wondering if you could exhibit no allergies and then suddenly have them once pup arrives.
> We had a family here who child went allergic to the hav pup after a week. (All worked out he was easily re-homed).


One thing that can happen is that the person doesn't seem to be allergic to the dogs they interact with, but then are allergic to a puppy. Missy (Mom to Cash and Jasper, who also has dog allergies) believes this is because many puppies end up with some urine on themselves, and this causes the allergy. That's is certainly plausible, or it could just be that puppy fur/skin is different. Whatever the cause, she had trouble when her guys were puppies, then it got better as they got older. It would depend on how bad the allergies were to know whether this was an option.


----------

